# Interceptor vs Sentinel



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Katie's vet just sent me a notice that Novartis is no longer manufacturing Interceptor and they are recommending Sentinel as a replacement. Sentinel covers the same worms as Interceptor plus fleas, which sounds like a good thing. However, we still need something for ticks. We've been using Parastar Plus for fleas and ticks (I believe it's a generic Frontline Plus). 

Of course I'll ask our vet, but was curious about other options. Can we use Sentinel with a topical flea and tick preventative? Does a tick-only preventative exist? What other Interceptor replacement options exist?


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

We go to 2 different vet practices. Both said we can and should use a topical preventative with Sentinel if ticks are present in our area.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

We've been using Heartgard since last summer, when our vet ran out of Interceptor. No issues so far.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

cookieface said:


> Katie's vet just sent me a notice that Novartis is no longer manufacturing Interceptor and they are recommending Sentinel as a replacement. Sentinel covers the same worms as Interceptor plus fleas, which sounds like a good thing. However, we still need something for ticks. We've been using Parastar Plus for fleas and ticks (I believe it's a generic Frontline Plus).
> 
> Of course I'll ask our vet, but was curious about other options. Can we use Sentinel with a topical flea and tick preventative? Does a tick-only preventative exist? What other Interceptor replacement options exist?


Definitely ask your vet.

Sentinel controls internal parasites (e.g., heartworms) and fleas. It will not control ticks at all. 

I can't know your dog's lifestyle or health history, or if the tick population in your area is high, , but I'll assume that ticks are a major concern for you. Although Frontline , Frontline Plus, and similar products are labeled for tick _control_, they aren't very effective when ticks are a major concern. In that case, you need a product that _repels_ ticks, and controls the immature as well as the adult ticks. 


There are two ways -at least- that you can go. 

You can use a product that is _only_ for heartworm/parasite control such as Heartgard Plus(Rx required), and a topical that controls both ticks and fleas and repels ticks, such as K9 Advantix II or Certifect. 

Or you can continue with your Sentinel for heartworm and fleas, and use a product that specifically controls and repels ticks _only_, such as a Preventic tick collar or similar. 

These are not DIY "mix-and-match", because pesticides do have side effects, and you also want to avoid overdosing on chemically similar ingredients if at all possible. 

Again, ask your vet and follow his/her recommendations. He/she knows your dog and your local conditions.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks. As I said, I plan to talk to our vet, but I wanted to try to gather information before needing to make a decision. I asked the question because our vet's office sent an email seeming to recommend Sentinel as a replacement for Interceptor. One of the so called selling points is that it offers flea control in addition to internal parasite control; however we _need_ something for ticks. Thus the question, do people use Sentinel with an additional flea and tick combo med or is there a tick-only option. Ticks (and Lyme disease) are a huge issue here, probably more than fleas. So far, the Parastar Plus has been working well. Without it, we were pulling multiple ticks off her daily; with it, we've seen only a few in the past 1 1/2 years and only one actually attached.


----------

